# 200 20v specialty shop?



## vrruumm (Dec 23, 2003)

I have been repairing cars and trucks from my home shop near Seattle for several years, I am a very experienced mechanic with lots of emissions experience. A lot of my work experience has been building Production and Improved Turing road racing cars. Recently I have been working on a lot of Audi 200 model AWD cars. These cars are unbelievable. I am extremely impressed. I have been around German Italian and European cars for a while, but have fallen head over heals for these cars. 
My question is, 
Are there any, or have there been any 200 model or 20v turbo 5cyl specialty shops? Are there any shops that specialize in the larger more luxury sports models? And finally, is there a need for it?


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: 200 20v specialty shop? (vrruumm)*

Uh, off the top of my head, there is 2 Bennett Audimotive in Davis, CA. (www.2bennett.com)....I'll keep thinking about West Coast.


----------



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

Scott Mockry at SJM Autotechnik did for a while in Portland, OR; see his site at http://www.sjmautotechnik.com
Not sure how much repair he does now; he's a good parts resource and has great tech info on his site.
Chris


----------

